# TELE 5 , DMAX und andere Sender nicht empfangbar



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Community ,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Manchmal kann ich Sender wie TELE 5 , N-TV , VOX und andere nicht empfangen , aber an manchen tagen dann schon

Es sind wenn das Problem auftritt nur die folgenden Sender betroffen aber wenn dann auch alle

TELE 5 , DMAX , Vox , N-TV 

Alle anderen laeufen weiterhin , aber die Ursache ist mir nicht bekannt

Liegt es vielleicht am Receiver? Ein an und ausmachen bringt auch nix


----------



## ASD_588 (8. September 2014)

Sat oder kabel oder über internet?


könte daran liegen das bestimte frequenzen nicht beim reciever ankommen  oder der reciver hat einen weg.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

Ist SAT 

Hmm ich weiss nicht

Es ist ein WISI OR-182HD+ Receiver


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. September 2014)

> TELE 5 , DMAX , Vox , N-TV


Gleiches Problem... liegt bei uns an der "billigen" SAT Anlage (Gemeinschaftsanlage für 6 Mietparteien) UND meinem im Fernseher integrierten Receiver.
Ich habe noch einen zweiten Fernseher mit separatem Receiver, der keine Probleme hat - auch nicht wenn es auf dem anderen nicht geht.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. September 2014)

schon mal nen anderen versucht?



> ich habe folgendes Problem: Manchmal kann ich Sender wie TELE 5 , N-TV ,  VOX und andere nicht empfangen , aber an manchen tagen dann schon


bei welchem wetter kam es vor?



> TELE 5 , DMAX , Vox , N-TV  			 		 	  Gleiches Problem... liegt bei uns an der "billigen" SAT Anlage  (Gemeinschaftsanlage für 6 Mietparteien) UND meinem im Fernseher  integrierten Receiver.
> Ich habe noch einen zweiten Fernseher mit separatem Receiver, der keine  Probleme hat - auch nicht wenn es auf dem anderen nicht geht.



das kann schon sein vorallem dan wen die schüssel schon 30j auf dem ist.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem... liegt bei uns an der "billigen" SAT Anlage (Gemeinschaftsanlage für 6 Mietparteien) UND meinem im Fernseher integrierten Receiver.
> Ich habe noch einen zweiten Fernseher mit separatem Receiver, der keine Probleme hat - auch nicht wenn es auf dem anderen nicht geht.


 
Das selbe bei mir

Bei anderen Geraeten im Haus geht es ( Ist immer nur meiner betroffen aber die anderen nie

Unabhaengig vom Wetter


----------



## ASD_588 (8. September 2014)

ist die sat anlage alt bzw die sat kabel?
schon mal darauf geachtet welche geräte zu diesem zeitpukt an waren?


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

Alt .. hmm gute Frage , also so neu ist die nicht mehr 

Ich kann ja mal Bilder davon machen wie die gemacht wurde also von der Verkabelung her

Das LNB Ding wurde vor 3 Jahren neu gemacht und neue Schuessel


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (8. September 2014)

Schalte mal dein Haustelefon aus, also die Station vom Netz und Batterie ausm Telefon. 

Falls das nicht hilft, könnte Nachbar schuld sein, der sich neues Telefon zugelegt hat. Können bis zu 50m Reichtweite haben.

Und ja, ich hatte mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. September 2014)

> Schalte mal dein Haustelefon aus, also die Station vom Netz und Batterie ausm Telefon.
> 
> Falls das nicht hilft, könnte Nachbar schuld sein, der sich neues Telefon zugelegt hat. Können bis zu 50m Reichtweite haben.
> 
> Und ja, ich hatte mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen.



wen man das damals richtig gemacht hat dan sollte man keine prob haben außer der schirm ist irgendwo offen oder wie die schon gesagt ein schnurloses tel mit ner menge sende leistun.


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> wen man das damals richtig gemacht hat dan sollte man keine prob haben außer der schirm ist irgendwo offen oder wie die schon gesagt ein schnurloses tel mit ner menge sende leistun.


 
Also die Verkabelung haben die SAT Menschen wohl nich so dolle gemacht

Aber jedes mal als die hier waren haben die direkt alles getauscht also neue Schuessel und alles moegliche und das wurd dann immer richtig teuer

Was kann ich da nun gross machen?


----------



## ASD_588 (8. September 2014)

geht dein reciever an ner anderen dose ohne prob?



> Was kann ich da nun gross machen?


hmm sehr schwer zu sagen aber ich tippe auf einen schirmungs fehler oder reciever oder das lnb.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (8. September 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was kann ich da nun gross machen?


 
Meinen Tipp schon getestet?


----------



## Knogle (13. September 2014)

Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Meinen Tipp schon getestet?


 
Ja habe ich gemacht

Also die Signalstaerke liegt bei 8% maximal  

Warum ist das so? damals hatte ich immer 90%


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2014)

Nicht das der LNB einen weg hat.


----------

